# Ring craft Tips?



## Vixen

Im so excited! Im going to start puppy training classes in January and would also like to show her. Ive been told that it would be good to do them both at the same time, well I have a good idea what the puppy classes will be like but Ive never seen the ring craft ones? Has anyone ever been to them and does anyone have any tips for my first lesson?


----------



## carol

take it that training for showing
hard work
can start now i have with zak, get him to stand right front legs straight and back legs set back and head up and to stand still, use a small treat, get someone to just run over the body with there hands and gently look at the dogs teeth. 
zak starts properly in jan as well we took him already to get used to the noise and that.


----------



## Debbie

Get them used to being on a lead, to stand still, you can also do this at home, use treats etc to keep their attention - have them stand and another person run their hands over their back and down legs and tail - go in their mouths, I say "Teeth" to get them used to this, I also say stand when I am standing etc etc Get them used to walking up and down or in a triangle and then stack them again I also use the word "show" when doing this...Ring craft is a fantastic way of teaching your dog just what is expected of them in the ring and helps the handlers understand too. It also gets them socialized with other dogs and people.....Good luck


----------



## PoppyLily

Hi

i used to go to ring craft and i thought it was brilliant. Especially with socialization. I used treats to start with but then went on to use a small squeaky toy. i kept this hidden in my pocket and gave it a quick squeak if she started to lose attention.


----------



## carol

using squeaky toys in the ring or training is not fair on the other dogs and handlers as you will distract them too 
can use one without the squeak then you dont have to hide it away 
and then you will not get moaned at by other handlers


----------



## Debbie

Agreed there squakers disrupt the other dogs - please dont use them at ringcraft or in the ring at shows - better to train without now and then they dont get used to it.


----------



## Dennyboy

I now use a juggling ball  i swapped to a non bouncy ball after Alfie tried to grab it,knocked it out of my hand, and it bounced off across the hall with every dog after it


----------

